
Lyft lays off nearly 1k; puts an additional 288 on furlough - 100-xyz
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-lays-off-nearly-1000-puts-an-additional-288-on-furlough-2020-04-29?siteid=bigcharts&dist=bigcharts
======
elsewhen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23020812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23020812)

